

ACM Looking for Heroic and Solutions-Oriented Buzzwords to Attract Students to Computing - vlad
http://yazhbin.com/2008/11/06/acm-looking-for-heroic-and-solutions-oriented-buzzwords-to-attract-high-school-students-to-computing/

======
alecco
This is tricky. IMHO it's worse to flood the field with people not really
interested in the subject. I'd rather first de-stigmatize compsci to keep the
good ones. Also make a cultural change to eliminate the career death at 40.

    
    
      Clean Room Technician: You know what they do with engineers when they turn forty?
      [to Aaron, who shakes his head]
      Clean Room Technician: They take them out and shoot them.

